
Is paying a realtor worth it? - RShap12345
https://www.reddit.com/r/RealEstate/comments/cxahw4/how_complicated_is_it_to_sell_your_home_without/
======
RShap12345
Founder of Realoky here. Interesting market research we are doing on Reddit.
Apparently even many realtors don’t think realtors are worth it and most
people can easily do it on their own. We are developing a platform to finally
help people do that With zero commissions and zero fees.

~~~
hsnewman
So you post an article that backs up your company's market plan. The article
is from reddit.com (did you start that thread)? You then follow up with a
comment to advertise your company! Great marketing concept!

